# Rawr!



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

They are seriously only playing, it looks like there trying to kill each ether when you watch them. I'll post two video's tomorrow. These two get on really well actually. 



























































































More to come;


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Few more;


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Last one's;


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Came out bad but I still like them;





































My fav shot;


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Great! I love watching 2 dogs play. :biggrin:


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Me to, love the pictures. Can't wait for the videos. :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They look like they have a fantastic time together, are they pretty close in age range with each other?


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tahlz said:


>


Love this one! Too funny. Mine do the same thing.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies . I love watching them play though it seriously doesn't look like play at times.

Tobi, no, they arn't. Serenity is a year and 2 months. Sunny is 4, turning 5 in October. So, a bit of a age gap!.

Jenv, that was one of my top favorite's to actually. You should post pics of your two playing! . I love Mals.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

ha! I love the last set when they're all "kiss and make up" and then the next pic they're literally going after each others' throats! I love the terrifying faces dogs make when they play! Very fun pics!


----------

